# No wake zones in coastal georgia



## def79 (Jul 17, 2015)

Is there a distance boats of a certain size can be from docks and such in no wake zones on coastal waters to where they do not have to slow down to idle?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 17, 2015)

No wake means no wake unless otherwise specified on sign.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 17, 2015)

def79 said:


> Is there a distance boats of a certain size can be from docks and such in no wake zones on coastal waters to where they do not have to slow down to idle?



Some places are not official No Wake Zones where the river is very wide.  If they are official see Southernhoundhunters response.  

The state regs say "All vessels cannot be operated over idle speed within 100 feet of any moored or anchored vessel, vessel adrift, or any wharf, pier, piling, or persons in the water, or shoreline next to a full-time or part-time residence, public park, public beach, public swimming area, marina, restaurant, or other public use area"

And you are ALWAYS responsible for damage from your wake.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/390


----------



## def79 (Jul 17, 2015)

That is where I was a little confused.  There are a couple no wake zones on the Wilmington river specifically in front of the Yacht club that the river is 600 plus feet from the marina.  It is and always has been posted as a no wake zone.  Is there any place to find the official no wake zones in the Savannah area.


----------



## Day trip (Jul 17, 2015)

def79 said:


> That is where I was a little confused.  There are a couple no wake zones on the Wilmington river specifically in front of the Yacht club that the river is 600 plus feet from the marina.  It is and always has been posted as a no wake zone.  Is there any place to find the official no wake zones in the Savannah area.



That is the exact spot I thought of when I saw the title of this post.   Always get passed by somebody running full speed through this area.  They always stick to the marsh side but do not slow down.  I've often wondered, "can I do that too?"


----------



## fishtail (Jul 17, 2015)

Need to read the sign.
I can't remember if the one at the Yacht club has it posted for certain sized vessels or not.
I do remember the one between Burnside and Skidaway is vessel size specific.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 17, 2015)

def79 said:


> That is where I was a little confused.  There are a couple no wake zones on the Wilmington river specifically in front of the Yacht club that the river is 600 plus feet from the marina.  It is and always has been posted as a no wake zone.  Is there any place to find the official no wake zones in the Savannah area.



Is it a DNR sign or the yacht club?   On the Ogeechee there are people who post signs on their docks but it is not a true no wake zone.    but on the other hand water can get real shallow if you are a couple of 100 ft from the docks so i always slow down

If  you are on plane far enough away you will have minimal wake


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 18, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Need to read the sign.
> I can't remember if the one at the Yacht club has it posted for certain sized vessels or not.
> I do remember the one between Burnside and Skidaway is vessel size specific.


26 feet and below do not have to reduce to idle in that particular one.


----------



## Mweathers (Jul 19, 2015)

The sign is boats over 24 ft at the yacht club.  Through Thunderbolt it is all vessels.  Next to Modena is over 24' and Isle of Hope is all vessels. Butterbean Beach is all vessels, South Harbor is all vessels, Burnside Island is 24'.  Turner's creek is all vessels.   Herb River is all vessels.  All vessels under bridges and within 100' of a dock, 50' in SC.  You are always responsible for your wake, wherever you are.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 19, 2015)

Basically be curteous and use commo. Sense


----------

